# Added a large amount of spider wood, is this normal?



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Generally spiderwood is a 'cleaner' acclimation since it doesn't release as much tannins since it's a root as opposed to a branch. Can you remove the wood and see if it goes away after cleaning? Is it definitely spiderwood?


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

How old is the tank and what kind of substrate? It almost sounds like diatoms. Can the brown stuff be easily wiped off with your finger? If they are diatoms, it's due to a high amount of silicates, common in newer set up tanks, and more pronounced with a sand substrate. The good news is that it'll clear out over time, if you just keep cleaning it off.

I don't think it's due to the spiderwood (or any wood).


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Fresh wood can also add a large amounts of organics and tanins. Some algae can also come with the wood or be favoured by wood decomposition.

My first guess would be tanin stains (on biofilm and glass). 
Second guess: Does the dark stuff look like BGA (blue green algae) or diatoms ? 

Try adding some activated carbon and see if no new stains appear.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

2 years old. New scape. Only 7 young geos tapajos for fish.









Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

This is shortly after adding the wood before the white growth but you can see how brown the inlet is already. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah, the inlet is pretty bad. The sand is new or just the wood?

Tank looks good btw.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks, but it hasn't been scaped yet. Just thrown stuff in and waiting for wood to water log.

At that stage it wasn't nearly as bad as it got a week later. Both pipes and hoses are bad now. The tank glass and inside the canister. It's kind of like brown sludge, must be from the wood I figure.

The sand is old sand. It's pool filter sand.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Chuck it in the dishwasher, but it is a waste of perfectly good bacteria.

Tank looks great!!!!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks  I am dying to scape it and tied down the plants and add the rock. Damn wood is taking its time sinking.

As for the mucky stuff, do you think it will eventually go away? Stop dirtying my whole tank?

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Could it be mulm accumulating in the pipes and hoses? It can be cleaned out with a pipe cleaner right? I think you may just have to clean it regularly? Just throwing thoughts out there. If the plants are doing well and there's no algae growth, then it's not anything to worry about as far as plant/fish health goes.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Not mulm, I used to have the tank stock way high and never had to clean the hoses this much. I use a cleaner to get them spotless. In a week or two they are bad again. Only 7 small fish in there.

No algae growth either.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

All you have observed, i have as well. I think it is normal. Just keep cleaning and it will get much better as the tank matures. I have no idea what the brown stuff really is and maybe someone will be able to explain it. It has never caused any issues other than being unsightly. I find it easy to clean up during routine maintenance.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

That's reassuring, thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maclyri (Mar 6, 2016)

How is the progress on the water logging? I just added similar wood to mine.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

All is good except for the one, it's just about there,maybe 1 more week.


----------

